# Boulder Mountain rookie



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I am planning a trip to Boulder Mountain in June. This will be my first time there and the first for our crew which will be my main fishing buddy and both his and my little brothers. 

We intend to spend 3 full days and are bringing float tubes for fishing craft. I have been researching this for a couple months already but am hoping for any pointers or tips anyone might have. 

We are still pretty open to different areas and we are actually locking down the area we will camp and fish at this week. 

My biggest question that needs to be addressed is how well will I be able to travel the mountain in a 2006 GMC 1500 with the off road package and a 2 inch lift? I have heard there are some rough roads along with well maintained roads. 

Thanks for any advice you may have and PM's are welcome if you want.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

A four wheel drive will be sufficient to travel almost any of the roads...However, some of the roads could potentially do some serious damage if you are not careful. Personally, I won't drive my truck on some of the roads and choose to use my ATV instead to avoid any unwanted damage to the truck. But, some good areas are accessibly by good roads. It all depends on where you are going. What areas are you considering?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

It sounds like our group wants to either be on the north slope, or the north creek area.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

You can get to the north creek area with 2wd. It's a good road.
The north slope all depends on where you are going, where you want to set up a base camp, and what you expect to be catching.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

The main target is large brook trout. Otherwise we aren't to picky on the rest with the exception that we would like to camp closer to a road. We are more interested in short day hikes in and out of lakes rather than hiking in to a camp.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

If you fished the north slope, you could camp down low and hike into Lost Lake and try any number of lakes in the area. The road to Coleman Reservoir is short and good. From there you could try hiking into Lost Lake or the Bullberries.

The North Creek area is also a great option...lots of good lakes and some quality fish for sure! Both areas have good roads, but if you choose to drive up the road further from Coleman towards Donkey, the road will get progressively worse.

Have you read this:
https://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/b-mtn.pdf


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Your GMC will work fine for general access to most areas. Make sure you have a good spare tire.

I prefer my UTV for quicker access and for less wear and tear to the truck.


----------

